# Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda Interview Feb 25, 2011 After Meeting Jathedars



## Admin (Feb 26, 2012)

Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda Interview - Feb 25, 2012 - Part 1 of 2
Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda Interview - Feb 25, 2012 - Part 1 of 2      - YouTube

Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda Interview - Feb 25, 2012 - Part 2 of 2
Prof. Sarbjit Singh Dhunda Interview - Feb 25, 2012 - Part 2 of 2      - YouTube


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 26, 2012)

1. Rome wasnt built in a Day...The Sleeping SIKH must be awakened..the Battle goes on..
2. Missionaries like Prof Dhunda have a different way of doing things..unlike Prof darshan Singh or Joginder Singh Spokesman or Gurbaksh singh kala Afghana.
3.The Committee of FIVE that sat in judgement is itself ILLEGITIMATE because 2 of them DONT FOLLOW SRM of Akal takhat...even as little as 20% !! One is a  Proclaimed self confessed BIGAMIST.
So much water under the Bridge...time to carry on...dismantle brick by brick via EDUCATING the MASSES.


----------



## SaintSoldier1699 (Feb 27, 2012)

110% agree with Gyani ji, we have to look at the long term picture not the short term.  Getting emotionally driven by what's happened only leads people to do or say things they don't mean in haste.

Everyone should continue to support Prof Sarbjit Singh even more as the seed always takes time to grown, one day it will blossom and have such a great impact strong enough to cause waves in the minds of Sikhs worldwide.


----------



## Admin (Feb 29, 2012)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/oXWcevre1m8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

